# Lesertest G9: Tagebuch von Exa



## exa (23. Dezember 2007)

Episode 1, 23.12.2007​

Was tut man an einem Sonntagmorgen, wenn es draußen Schweinekalt ist und man nicht mehr schlafen kann???

Richtig, man testet die G9, die man den Tag zuvor leider nur noch auspacken konnte, da es schon seeehr spät war.
Frisch macht man sich ans Werk, und baut erstmal das halbe Esszimmer zur Testzentrale um, was meine Eltern nicht so lustig fanden, aber: G9 vor Familie!!!

Heute wollen wir die Verpackung, die äußeren Merkmale und den Lieferumfang betrachten und vergleichen mit einer MX510, die zwar schon etwas betagt ist, aber zusammen mit der MX518 immer noch einer Grundsolide Maus zum Zocken darstellt, wenn man nicht allzuviel Geld ausgeben möchte...

Nun, zum Vergleich muss ich leider sagen, das ich eine halbe Stunde vergeblich die OVP meiner 4 Jahre alten MX510 im Keller gesucht habe, aber sie war unauffindbar!!!
Daher habe ich mir es erlaubt die Verpackung meiner "alten" G15 zu Rate zu ziehen.

Nun aber los:
Die Verpackung reiht sich sehr gut in die bisherige G Serie ein, wie man an der Verpackung der G15 erkennen kann, lediglich das Farbband quer auf der OVP ist mehr ins Orange getaucht.Die OVP der MX510 war da noch mehr in Weiß gehalten...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man sich dann näher mit der Verpackung beschäftigt, sieht man, das sie 2 geteilt ist in einer Keilform, was man bei der MX510 soweit ich mich erinnere noch nicht hatte. Aber schon steht man vor der Frage: Wie auspacken??? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Denn eigentlich hindert kein Klebesiegel das Aufklappen der 2 Hälften. Mit einer Überraschung stellt man fest, dass die beiden Hälften von einem Magnetverschluss zusammengehalten wird 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


, den man mit etwas Kraft auseinanderziehen muss, doch dann hat man freien Blick in den hinteren Teil der Mauspackung, und kann die zweite Griffschale sehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Hier sollte Logitech eventuell einen Hinweis aufdrucken, damit man sofort weiß wie man die Sache angehen soll, denn ich ziehe normalerweise nicht einfach mal kräftig an jeder Kante um zu sehen was passiert Die einzelnen Hälften sind dann wie gewohnt mit einem Klebesiegel versehen. Nachdem man diese geöffnet hat und die Einzelteile rausnehmen will, wehrt sich die 2. Griffschale sich wehement dagegen, aus der Hartplastikumklammerung zu kommen, mit ein "wenig" Gewalt und der Angst schon beim Auspacken etwas zu zerstören, löst sich die Griffschale endlich mit einem Knacken... hier sollte Logitech dringend nacharbeiten!!!
Nun hat man aber endlich alles ausgepackt und sieht den Lieferumfang vor sich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-G9 Maus
-2. Griffschale
-CD-Hülle
-Metallkästchen mit Gewichten
-Magnete in der Verpackung

Im Vergleich zur MX510 eindeutig mehr, aber die hat auch nur 35 Euro gekostet... Ob der größere Lieferumfang sowie die neuen Features den Preis rechtfertigen, wird sich zeigen, allerdings hätte ich mich bei diesem Preis über eine Tasche gefreut, wie gut das ich das Ding nicht bezahlen musste

Betrachten wir die Maus genauer: Einige sagen, sie sähe aus wie ein Panzer, und mit Phantasie kann man diesen Bezug durchaus herstellen, die Frage ist, ob die Maße im Vergleich zu Vorgängern kürzer und breiter geworden sind oder nicht. Die Antwort: eindeutig ja, was man auf den Bildern im Vergleich zur MX510 deutlich sehen kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Standard-Grifschale ist durchgehend gummiert, ist aber im Vergleich zu Plastik anfälliger für Kratzer. Die zweite Griffschale ist dagegen aus angerautem Plastik, was einem unschlagbaren Halt gibt, aber nicht für jeden angenehm sein dürfte,auch setzt sich in der angerauten Oberfläche gerne Dreck fest, was mit normalem Wischen nicht mehr sauber zu kriegen ist. Die letzte Besonderheit stellt die geringere Auflagefläche für den Daumen dar, was Geschmackssache ist.
Die weiteren Merkmale der Maus sind die Standardmaustasten, ein 4-Wege Scrollrad, sowie eine Anzeige für die gerade aktivierte Auflösung, welche mit einer Wipptaste hinter der linken Maustaste eingestellt werden kann. Logitech hat mit der G9 (eigentlich mit der G5, aber erst mit dem Refresh) wieder 2 Seitentasten integriert, was als letzte Gamermaus die MX518 hatte (bzw die G5 refresh), was sehr positiv ist, da ich eine Seitentaste allein eher unnütz fand. Auf der Unterseite finden sich 2 weitere Tasten, eine zur Aufnahme von Makros, und eine "Microgeartaste", mit der man dem Mausrad freien Lauf lässt (für ewig lange Dokumente), oder es rastert (für Games).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Maus ist Kabelgebunden, und dieses Kabel ist großzügig bemessen, und sollte für alle Gelegenheiten reichen. Auch hat es sich im Vergleich zur MX510 Grundlegend geändert, da es nun "gesleevt" ist, was vllt nicht nötig ist, aber für das hohe Niveau der Verarbeitung spricht. Außerdem hat sich das Steckerdesign geändert, was die "Minitonne" bewirken soll ist mir schleierhaft, habe ich bisher kaum an Mäusen gesehen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Metallkästchen sind in einer Einlage 8 Gewichte zu finden, 4 mal 4Gramm und 4 mal 7Gramm, um die Maus nach Belieben zu beschweren, maximal 4 Gewichte können eingesetzt werden, was ein maximales Zusatzgewicht von 28 Gramm ergibt. Wie die Gewichte eingesetzt werden und die Oberschale gewechselt wird, zeige ich euch hier bei Youtube: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeVfmHx31CE

in der CD-Hülle findet sich ein kleines Handbuch in neun Sprachen, eine Software CD und Hinweiszettel. Auf der CD ist wiedererwarten *kein* Treiber, sondern nur der Users Guide als PDF absolut unverständlich und der bisher größte Makel

Ich hoffe ihr könnt die Bilder zuordnen, ansonsten mach ich noch Vermerke in den Text...

Zwischenfazit:
-kein Treiber mitgeliefert
-Probleme beim Auspacken

+Sehr Großer Lieferumfang
+sehr gute Verarbeitung

Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## exa (23. Dezember 2007)

Weitere Impressionen:


----------



## Malkav85 (25. Dezember 2007)

Ich wünsche mir für den nächsten Bericht mehr Absätze  Gestaltet sich ein wenig schwierig beim Lesen. 

Aber ansonsten recht gut und viele Fotos


----------



## EGThunder (25. Dezember 2007)

Mich interessiert mal ob das klicken der Tasten sehr laut ist und wie sich die Maus bei sehr hohen Auflösungen verhält. Vor allem nicht vergessen was du für ein Mauspad benutzt. 

EG


----------



## exa (25. Dezember 2007)

sehr hohe Auflösung die Maus oder den Monitor betreffend???

und Mauspad: da mach ich hardcore, stoffpad, für ca 1,50^^
aber es werden auch andere Unterlagen getestet, wie der normale Holztisch, Glas, und mal schauen, vllt auch Metall und der Spiegel...


----------



## exa (25. Dezember 2007)

so, ich hab jetz nach einigen probs das Video hochgeladen, der Link is oben reineditiert, leider hat youtube das Video etwas verunstaltet, ich schau mal ob ich das bereinigen kann...


----------



## EGThunder (25. Dezember 2007)

Meine damit Maus und Bildschirm. Bin nen Highsenser und da möchte ich am besten nur mein Handgelenk bewegen müssen. Meine MX518 läuft auf "high" bei 1600dpi und mein TFT mit 1680x1050 und das klappt wirklich super.

EG


----------



## Klutten (26. Dezember 2007)

Video ist klasse. Sehr schön gemacht.


----------



## exa (26. Dezember 2007)

ja also da ich jetz auch nen Moni mit 1920x1200 hab, wird das kein Problem sein^^

@klutten: danke, man hört immer gern, wenn etwas gut gelungen ist...


----------



## Tommy_Lee (26. Dezember 2007)

Nun ich benutze meine MX 700 seit langer Zeit, habe damit keine Probleme. Sie hat nun schon so viel Hardware kommen und gehen gesehen, das es mir schwer ist mich davon zu trennen.
Es funktioniert ja auch alles einmandfrei, da ich nicht weiß wie der Unterschied zur G9 und G15 (new) ist, vermisse ich auch nichts. Habe im letzten Monat damit 6 Games durchgezockt (Aktuelle wie: Crysis, Kane & Lynch, Stranglehold, usw.) da hatte ich keine Probleme.

Ein Video über die G15 im Betrieb über die Ansicht was man so sehen kann (System Temps usw.) würde mich mal Interessieren. Sonst würde ich in ein neues SLI 680 und eine zweite GTX Investieren.

mfg

Tom


----------



## exa (26. Dezember 2007)

Tommy_Lee schrieb:


> Ein Video über die G15 im Betrieb über die Ansicht was man so sehen kann (System Temps usw.) würde mich mal Interessieren.



Da musst du leider die Kollegen mit der G15 des Lesertests mal fragen.

Wenn deine MX700 funktioniert, dann seh ich auch keinen Grund umzusteigen, ich mein ich habe mir ne neue gewünscht, weil meine jetz schon etwas alt is, und manchmal höhere Auflösung doch besser is, aber das is ja Geschmackssache.

Die G9 richtet sich ja auch an Hardcore Zocker, ich mein das Gewicht zu beeinflussen ist nicht zwingend nötig für normale Zocker und das Display und die Austauschbaren Schalen...

sowas mache ich vorher mit mir aus und dann kaufe ich die, die das beste Zusammenspiel bietet, obwohl ich dafür Kompromisse eingehe, aber dafür zahlt man dann auch eben eher 30 als 70 euro...


----------



## der_schnitter (26. Dezember 2007)

Die regelbaren Gewichte meiner G5 sind ziemlich sinnlos...ich will die Maus so leicht wie möglich haben.


----------



## EGThunder (1. Januar 2008)

Das Gewicht ist für mich einer der Hauptgründe warum ich keine Kabellose Maus verwende. Wie ist denn das "Leergewicht" der G9, schwerer oder leichter wie die MX510?

EG


----------



## exa (2. Januar 2008)

Episode 2: 2.1.2008​ 
Hallo Leute, 

Sorry das ich erst so spät wieder was von mir hören lasse, aber über die Feiertage waren ausgiebige Tests kaum möglich und direkt danach habe ich mein Notebook geschrottet, was immer noch nicht lauffähig ist, aber Gott sei Dank darf ich jetz an dem PC meines Vaters den Test weiterschreiben, großes Danke an meinen Paps nochmal...

Heute wollen wir uns die Ergonomie der G9 im Vergleich zur MX510 anschauen.

Um gleich die Frage meines Vorredners zu beantworten: Die G9 hat ein geringeres Leergewicht als die MX510; die G9 wiegt 110, die MX510 120 Gramm (Achtung: leider mit alter Küchenwaage gemessen )

So nun zum weiteren Handling:
Wie schon angesprochen, ist die G9 kürzer und breiter als die MX510 bzw die Vorgänger, Was dazu führt, das ich mit meinen sehr langen Händen nur mit den Handballen von Zeige- und Mittelfinger die Maus unter Kontrolle halte; allgemein würde ich sagen können nur Leute mit kleinen Händen die Maus wirklich mit der Hand umfassen.

MX510:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



G9:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber obwohl dies so ist, kann man die G9 als Ergonomisch bezeichnen, denn die Kontrolle ist wirklich gut, auch wenn ich mir des Komforts Willen das Heck nicht so steil und noch etwas länger gewünscht hätte; ich werde mir noch überlegen, ob ich die G9 auch für längere Officeeinsätze nutzen werde...

Die Tasten sind gut angeordnet, wenn man von der Verstellung der DPI Zahl absieht, denn diese muss man entweder mit dem Gelenk des 1. und 2. Fingerglieds des Zeigefingers bedienen oder eben den Zeigefinger zu den Tasten bemühen, was Kontrollverlust bedeutet, sprich in schnellen Shootern wie der UT-Serie ist an die Verstellung kaum zu denken, wenn man nicht den schnellen Pixeltod erleiden will...
Aber ein anderer Vorteil hat sich auf der letzten LAN aufgetan: die DPI Umstallung war hier optimal um mehrere Leute an einem Rechner agieren zu lassen, und auch der Wechsel von großer zu kleiner Auflösung macht nun nicht mehr so viel Arbeit.

Auch ungünstig positioniert ist die Microgeartaste sowie die Profiltaste, da sie unter der Maus angebracht sind und so die Maus angehoben und der Blick vom Monitor genommen werden muss um diese Tasten zu bedienen. Des weiteren sollte Logitech den Druckpunkt der Microgeartaste überarbeiten, denn zuerst dachte ich diese wäre defekt, denn der erste Wiederstand zeigt keineswegs, das die Taste gedrückt ist; erst wenn man ein deutliches Klick vernimmt, ist die Taste betätigt und das Mausrad läuft in dem jeweils anderen Modus.

Das Mausrad an sich ist sehr gut positioniert und sehr wertig, breit und flach und nicht rund und hoch wie das der MX510, was der Bedienung keinerlei Nachteil bringt, da zu der Gummierung des Mausrads auch noch eine Riffeloberfläche der selben gesellt. Die Rasterung ist "weicher" und leiser als die der MX510, insgesamt sehr angenehm und leichtgängig. Wenn man per Microgeartaste den "Freilaufmodus" gewählt hat, ist keinerlei Rasterung mehr vorhanden und man kann das Mausrad mit einer kleinen Fingerbewegung in schnelle Rotation versetzen, wodurch man lange Dokumente sehr schnell "durchscrollt" hat. Allerdings merkt man noch eine Softwarerasterung, und obwohl das Mausrad wieder steht, läuft das Dokument noch um einiges weiter.

Der Druckpunkt des Mausrads ist kurz und knackig, das ist manchen bestimmt zuviel des Guten...
Die Druckpunkte der Seitenscrollfunktion des Mausrads sind dagegen angenehm und weicher sowie einen Tick länger und lassen sich ohne abrutschen sicher betätigen.

Die Seitentasten sind hintereinander positioniert, was Microsoft mit seiner Sidewinder doch etwas geschickter gelöst hat, da man son den Daumen vor und zurückbewegen muss, was allerdings kaum möglich ist ohne auch die Hand ein wenig zu bewegen...
Der Druckpunkt ist weicher als bei der MX510 und leiser, insgesamt sehr angenehm.



Forsetzung folgt, bilder kommen heute mittag noch...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Januar 2008)

Sehr schöner Bericht, bei Episode 1 auch tolle Bilder - EP2 dagegen noch ohne


----------



## exa (5. Januar 2008)

so, bilder eingefügt, sorry, das es so lange gedauert hat, aber ich hab an meines vaters pc nicht ordentlich mit den bildern umgehen können, was jetz an meinem tadellos ging...

wenn alles glatt läuft, kommt heute noch der nächste test...

in der hoffnung, das es noch gefällt, 

exa...


----------



## exa (5. Januar 2008)

Episode 3: 5.1.2008​
So, jetz wollen wir uns mal die Software näher anschauen...

nachdem man ja leider die Software in Form einer 18 MB großen Datei runterladen muss, weil sie nicht auf der mitgelieferten CD vorhanden ist, Wird man von einem Willkommensbildschirm in Logitechdesign empfangen. Nach Wahl der Sprache und dem Akzeptieren der Lizenzbedingungen wird das ganze wie üblich installiert, und schließlich kann man die Installation mit einem Klick auf "Fertig stellen" beenden und hat ein Programm das auf der Festplatte 12 MB belegt

Nunja...

Öffnet man nun das Programm, erscheint ein Fenster in dem man seine Maus auswählen muss, was sehr fragwürdig ist, denn wer nutzt denn bitte mehr als eine Maus gleichzeitig???
Hinzu kommt, das wenn man auf "OK" drückt das Programm einfach schließt, was mir beim ersten mal passiert ist, und worauf ich ziemlich doof aus der Wäsche geschaut hab: was soll das Logitech???
Nein, man muss auf seine Maus klicken, die freundlicherweise schon markiert ist (Kunststück, wenn sie die einzige ist), erst dann kommt man in das eigentliche Programm.

Als erstes hat man dann den "Überblick" vor sich, in welchem man alles wichtige sieht wie Tastenbelegung, LED-Farbe, Auflösungen...

Links findet man dann die Verschiedenen Reiter:

Grundlagen: Hier sieht man die aktuellen Einstellungen des aktivierten Programms, und kann auch alles verändern; Den Profilnamen, die Profilbeschreibung, ob das Profil in der Maus gespeichert wird und an welcher Speicherstelle, die Anwendungen, für die dieses Profil gelten soll, und sogar die LED Farbe, denn jedem Profil kann man eine eigene Farbe zuweisen, damit man dies auf einen Blick erkennt, was sehr gut gelöst ist...

Tasten: Hier sieht man die aktuelle Tastenbelegung, und auch hier kann man seine persönlichen Einstellungen definieren. Alle Tasten bis auf die Linksklick-taste kann man individuell konfigurieren.Zur Auswahl stehen sehr viele Belegungen, die alle mit einer Beschreibung und Teilweise sogar mit einer Shortcutbeschreibung versehen sind. Zudem ist es möglich die beiden Haupttasten der Maus zu vertauschen und bei jeder Taste wird in einer Grafik angezeicgt, welche Taste man gerade bearbeitet - kurzum: sehr einfach und gut

Zeiger: Hier kann man erstaunlich viel einstellen. Zuerst wäre einmal die Möglichkeit zu bestimmen, wie viele DPI Stufen man gerne hätte - bis zu 5 sind möglich, was ich auch gleich mal eingestellt habe, denn im Ausgangszustand sind 4 Stufen vordefiniert (400, 800, 1600 und 3200 DPI). Da mir zwischen 1600 und 3200 DPI zu viel Raum war habe ich mir noch eine Stufe der Auflösung 2000 DPI hinzugefügt, aber das ist ja Geschmackssache...
Die Einstellung Hardwareseitig zeige ich hier noch in einem Video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fca3n0eLTOE
Desweiteren kann man einstellen ob x- und y-Achse simultan mit der gleichen Auflösung gefahren werden sollen oder nicht, und auch die Beschleunigung sowie die Geschwindigkeit ist einstellbar. Auch die Signalrate hat man nicht vergessen und diese lässt sich in einigen Stufen (125, 200, 250, 333, 500 und 1000 Signale pro Sekunde) wie mans möchte einstellen... 

Bildlauf: Hier ist man etwas kurz angebunden, mann kann vertikale und horizontale Bildlaufgeschwindigkeit einstellen.

Profilmanager: Hier sieht man alle Profile, ihre LEDfarbe, Speicherplatz usw; Man kann Profile deaktivieren und kann neue Profile erstellen oder von Freunden oder aus dem Internet neue Importieren, wenn man ein neues Profil aus einem alten erstellen will kann man auch Profile duplizieren und diese nur geringfügig abgeändert unter neuem Namen abspeichern. Zuletzt kann man hier entscheiden, ob man lieber selbst das profil wechselt, oder ob man das automatisch machen lassen will... 
hier ein Video dazu:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knkaQ9VNKoM

Makromanager: Hier kann man eigene Makros aufnehmen, die man dann auf eine Taste legen kann, allerdings ist das nicht so selbsterklärend, ich hab noch nicht rausgefunden, wie man die Taste auswählt, aber ich komm noch dahinter, und wenn ich doch noch das Handbuch lesen muss

Fortsetzung folgt...

(bilder muss ich wegen der forumsbeschränkung noch bearbeiten)


----------



## der_schnitter (5. Januar 2008)

Die Software find ich seltsam und teilweise unnötig.Werde sie aber bald wohl installieren müssen,damit ich meine drei zusätzlichen Mausbuttons einsetzen kann.


----------



## exa (5. Januar 2008)

ja also da hätte Logitech überlegen sollen, ob sie die Software nicht auf dem Speicher der Maus integriert, damit man einfach nur das ding benutzen kann, wenn man nichts mit der Software am hut haben will...


----------



## der_schnitter (5. Januar 2008)

Jap.Meiner MX 900 konnte man damals auch noch alle Tasten belegen.Mir scheint, Logitech hat bewusst die Zusatzmaustasten deaktiviert.Und sei es,dass möglichst viele Leute die Logitech Software installieren.


----------



## Zsinj (6. Januar 2008)

exa schrieb:


> Öffnet man nun das Programm, erscheint ein Fenster in dem man seine Maus auswählen muss, was sehr fragwürdig ist, denn wer nutzt denn bitte mehr als eine Maus gleichzeitig???



Bspw. Ich 
Ivh hab eine Maus fürs zoggn, eine fürs Office und eine wirreless um meinen rechner auch als TV nutzen zu können  
ajo, alles Logitech Mäuschen 


ansonsten find ichs cool was man an der G9 alles einstellen kann  
je anch dem wie der weitere Test läuft, hol ich mir die


----------



## exa (6. Januar 2008)

naja, wenn du ne ordentliche maus hättest könntest du die für office und zocken nutzen, und als fernbedienung evtl auch eine solche nutzen^^


----------



## Zsinj (6. Januar 2008)

exa schrieb:


> naja, wenn du ne ordentliche maus hättest könntest du die für office und zocken nutzen, und als fernbedienung evtl auch eine solche nutzen^^


Eine ordentliche??! 
Also das ist ne 
Logitech MX518
Logitech MX700
Logitech Cordless Trackman 
stimmt sind mehrere ordentliche  
ajo und zu dem noch ne Logitech G15 Tastatur   

und wenn ich lustig bin kann ich dazu noch meine Logitech MX500 zusätzlich anschließen


----------



## exa (6. Januar 2008)

und wozu brauchst du die MX700??? mit der MX518 kann man doch auch prima im office arbeiten...


----------



## Zsinj (6. Januar 2008)

die ist inzwischen mehr gewohnheit. 

wirklich brauchen tu ich sie nicht


----------



## exa (6. Januar 2008)

jaja, der mensch das gewohnheitstier^^


----------



## exa (13. Januar 2008)

Episode 4: 13.01.2008​


in eigener Sache: die Videos zu Episode 3 sind nun online 

Der Shootertest steht heute an, hierzu wurde CoD4 und Crysis herangezogen.

CoD4: Da ich gerade erst angefangen hatte, dieses Game zu zocken, musste ich doch etwas länger spielen um die G9 auch wirklich auf Herz und Nieren zu prüfen. 
Das angenehme war wirklich die DPI Umstellung, und sei es nur um sich bei Fahrten umzuschauen, aber auch sonst war sie hilfreich. Bei der Snipermission, in der man als Cpt. Price spielt, waren dadurch Headshots im Sekundentakt möglich, und das Luftanhalten konnte man fast weglassen.

Allerdings ist hier doch sehr aufgefallen, das der Schalter schlecht positioniert ist, da man in actionreichen Passagen es nicht während dem Spielen machen konnte, denn man verliert beim Umschalten wegen der Postition die Kontrolle über die Maus, und so habe ich in diesen Situationen das Spiel pausiert, um umzuschalten. Hier wäre es wirklich besser gewesen, die Tasten vor und hinter dem Mausrad zu belassen, wie man es von der MX518 zb kennt.

Das Mausrad hat sich sehr gut geschlagen und kann durch präzision glänzen, nie rutscht man zu weit oder es geht zu schwer. Sogar mit dem Freilauf kann man zocken, wenn man sich ein wenig eingewöhnt. Auch wurden die Seitscrolltasten oder die Mausradtaste nie versehentlich betätigt, ein sehr gutes Geräuschverhalten kommt hinzu. Kurzum: Perfekt zum Zocken.

In Crysis kommt der Vorteil der DPI Umschaltung noch mehr zum Tragen, da dort meist weitere Areale zur Verfügung stehen und kein luftanhalten möglich ist. Dadurch ist man gezwungen Ausgleichbewegungen zu machen, die dank der DPI-Einstellung wunderbar gelingen. Auch hier arbeitet das Mausrad perfekt, obwohl man ständig die Mausradtaste betätigt, um den Nanosuit zu bedienen.

Neben der DPI-Umschaltung ist auch das Display negativ aufgefallen, dieses hätte man besser wie bei der Sidewinder von Microsoft angebracht, um sofort zu sehen, was man eingestellt hat.

Die Kontrolle ist trotz (oder gerade wegen??) der Form der G9 immer optimal, solange man nicht den DPI Schalter betätigt. Selbst heftige Züge über das Pad kann man ohne Probleme durchführen; zudem kann man ja je nach Gefallen auch die Gewichtsklasse selbst bestimmen. Zum testen kam das Browsergame Touch Balls (2xfun.de - Touch The Ball) zum Einsatz, in dem es rein um die Mausbewegung geht.

Kommen wir zu den Unterlagen.

Die Maus reagiert auf sehr vielen Flächen ohne Probleme, zb:
-Holztisch
-mattes Metall
-Stoff jeglicher Art
-Plastik

Mittelprächtig ist das Zocken auf Papier, hier sind die Reibungswiederstände viel zu hoch

Auf Glas und einem Spiegel ist selbst an arbeiten nicht zu denken, hier versagt der Lasersensor, und heftige Aussetzer sind aufgetreten.

Allgemein ist die Maus auf harten Oberflächen etwas lauter, auf rauen ist es zu störend, wie ich finde (Plastik), zudem verkratzen die Gleitpads der Maus auf harten Oberflächen.

Auf meinem Stoffpad für 1,50 ist das Zocken sehr gut und angenehm möglich, die Geräuschkulisse ist niedrig und die Wiederstände gut.


----------



## exa (4. Februar 2008)

Episode 5: 04.02.2008​
Hi Leute, ich schäme mich das sogar der Boden unter mir rot wird, aber meine Arbeitszeiten und ein Umzug standen dem Test im Wege, doch die nächsten Tage will ich fertig werden...

Heute gehts um Internet und Office:
Das Handling der Maus ist eigentlich schon zur Genüge beschrieben, aber wie Klafert empfehle ich die Maus im Officebetrieb ohne Gewichte zu benutzen, da sie sonst nach einiger Zeit einfach zu schwer wird.

Die DPI Einstellung richtet sich ganz nach der Auflösung des Monitors, da ich einen Monitor mit 1920x1200 besitze wählte ich für Office und Inet 2000 DPI, kommt aber eben auch auf die Gewohnheiten der User an, allerdings war es nahezu unmöglich ohne größere Kollisionen mit Gegenständen auf dem Schreibtisch eine Auflösung von 800 DPI zu verwenden bei einer Monitorauflösung von 1920x1200^^

Egal welche Oberschale man nun verwendet, die Kontrolle ist wie eh und je sehr gut, manche möchten aber dann die breitere Schale nutzen, gerade bei längeren Arbeitstouren jenseits der 4h kan diese mehr Komfortgefühl hervorrufen.

Das absolute Highlight im Inet und Officebetrieb ist das Mausrad, da man im Freilaufmodus alles sehr bequem und schnell scrollen kann. Ob Picdump oder Foren sowie Blogs im Inet oder ellenlange Exeltabellen genau so wie Seitenweise PDFs, alles kann man schneller erledigen als je zuvor (selbst die "Bild auf", "Bild ab"-tasten können hier nicht mithalten!!!), ich möchte diese Mausrad nicht mehr missen!!!


----------



## Klafert (7. Februar 2008)

auch wenns bei dir länger dauert, aber arbeit und umzug geht vor

zumal es hier ja eher weitergeht als woanders finde ich deinen test am besten von allen

echt toll und ich freu mich auf weiteres


----------



## exa (7. Februar 2008)

freut mich das wenigstens die Qualität stimmt...

Episode 6: 07.02.2008​
heute wollen wir uns als letzten, aber sehr aufwändigen test dem Strategieteil zuwenden, hierfür standen Titel wie C&C Tiberium Wars, HdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde 2, sowie das unverwüstliche Warcraft 3 zur Verfügung.

Abermals finde ich sehr Gefallen am Mausrad, denn im Freilaufmodus kann man sehr schnell die ansicht zoomen, wenn es auch vielleicht etwas übertrieben scheint...^^
Auch sehr gefallen kann das Mausrad in Sachen Druckpunkte. In Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 zum Beispiel drehe ich die Kamera oft und das geht mit drücken des Mausrads, was sehr direkt, und einigen sicher zu hart ist, ich allerdings finde das sehr gut, denn bei der MX518 kam doch ein sehr schwammiges Feedback vom Mausrad zurück, auch wenn man bei der MX518 nicht so schnell "abrutschte" was bei strategietiteln aber sowieso egal ist...

Auch sehr gut können die Seitwärtswege des Mausrads gefallen, dort ist die Abrutschgefahr allerdings sehr hoch, und man muss sich dran gewöhnen, aber danach geht die Bedienung dieser Tasten leicht von der Hand.

Die DPI Umschaltung hat sich abermals bewährt, in den Strategietiteln kann die Maus das voll auspielen (IMO), da man je nach Zoomweite und Auflösung, oder ob man über die teilweise großen Karten will, immer schnell umschalten kann, ohne wie bei den Shootern Angst um sein Leben haben zu müssen; mit keiner Maus geht über Riesenkarten scrollen schneller, nur das Klicken auf die Minimap kanns in noch kürzerer Zeit.

Die Gewichte sind im Strategiemodus auch ganz interessant, denn es geschehen häufig zb beim auswählen der truppen ziemlich schnelle Zieher übers Pad, die präzise sein müssen, wenns brenzlig wird, und auch die Baubuttons muss man präzise treffen können, um schnell Basen aus dem Boden zu stampfen.

Auf der Hardcore Arena in Warcraft 3

(Hardcorearena ist eine Multiplayerkarte, auf der man zunächst in seiner eigenen abgeschlossenen Miniarena gegen selbsterstellte creeps kämpft um sich hochzuleveln; allerdings bleibt einem nur eine viertel Stunde zum hochleveln, und Creeps gibts unendlich... Massenklicks garantiert!!!^^)

wird dann hardcore geklickt, aber wie schon bei Logitech gewohnt, ist der Anschlag deer Hauptmaustasten sehr gut umgesetzt und es gibt keine beanstandungen, selbst 3klicks pro sekunde über längere zeit sind kein problem (bis auf die Krämpfe im Finger)


----------



## elroei (9. Februar 2008)

Klasse geschrieben, gefällt mir sehr gut dein Test . Ich stell mir jetzt aber die Frage ob man als Linkshänder auch keine Probleme mit der Maus kriegt wegen der ganzen Tasten.


----------



## Klafert (11. Februar 2008)

Als linkshänder sollte man eine alternative suchen, die g9 ist wohl weniger geeignet für diese zwecke, beide schalen sind für den reinen rechtshandbetrieb ausgelegt


----------



## exa (11. Februar 2008)

Die Überlegung mit den Tasten braucht man sich nicht erst stellen, denn wie man vllt auf den Fotos der ersten seiten sieht, ist die G9 als reine Rechtshändermaus ausgelegt, und somit sind Linkshänder außen vor... Die greifen meines Wissens am besten zu einer Razermaus, denn da gibts viele Modelle die symmetrisch aufgebaut sind und sich so auch perfekt für Linkshänder eignen

Episode 7: Das Fazit​
Logitech hat mit dem Design etwas gewagt, und es ist der G9 nicht schlecht bekommen, dennoch kann man geteilter Meinung darüber sein und es gibt eindeutig Mäuse die sich auch beim ersten Anfassen sehr ergonomisch anfühlen.

Einige grobe Schnitzer sind dann doch passiert: Der größte ist der nicht mitgelieferte Treiber, allein das wäre ein Grund für mich eine andere Maus zu nehmen, denn wenn der Support schon da aufhört, zeugt das nicht von Kundenfreundlichkeit, die Ausrede der Aktualität ist eine Farce...

Zudem ist Der DPI Button sowie das Display ungünstig platziert, zwar designteschnich gut, aber was nutzt mir das wenn die Funkton dadurch beeinträchtigt wird??? Da hat Microsoft aufgepasst und es besser gelöst; Komisch denn früher war auch bei Logitech die DPI Umschaltung vor und hinter dem Mausrad sehr gut positioniert, die Plätze sind jetz leer, also eigentlich gibt es keine logische Erklärung...

Technisch gesehen stellt die G9 alles in den Schatten, und setzt gute Logitech Tradition fort. Auch in Sachen Ausstattung kommt kein anderer heran; 3200DPI frei wählbare Stufen der Umschaltung, freie LED Farben, freie Profile, freie Makros auf frei belegbare tasten...
und das allerwichtigste, was eine Innovation Logitechs ist und wirklich bereichernd ist: das nach Wunsch freie Mausrad

kurz: die freieste bzw individuellste Maus der Welt

Die Restliche Austattung ist typisch, bei keiner Maus der High-End Klasse dürfen Gewichte fehlen, bzw Seitentasten...

Alles nochmal kurz in der Übersicht:

+ 3200 DPI
+ DPI Umschaltung mit 5 einstellbaren Stufen
+ Gute Ergonomie
+ Display
+ freie Profile
+ freie Makros
+ sehr gute Austattung
+ geniales Mausrad

- kein Treiber mitgeliefert
- keine auswechselbaren Gleitfüße
- manchmal undurchsichtige Software
- schlecht platziertze DPI Umschaltung und Display
- hoher Preis

Mein Fazit: Die perfekte Maus wäre eine Mischung aus Logitech G9 und Microsoft Sidewinder, die Technik der G9 mit den kleinen besserungen der Sidewinder wie Platzierung von Seitentasten und Display sowie evtl Form...
für den Preis der G9 hätte ich mir noch eine praktische Tasche gewünscht


----------



## Malkav85 (12. Februar 2008)

Sehr ausführlich  Auch wenn mir die Optik der Maus nicht gefällt; die technischen Dinge sind aber sehr ansprechend. 

Klasse Lesertest mit vielsagenden Bildern, einer guten und geordneten Übersicht und einer sehr guten Lesbarkeit.


----------



## exa (12. Februar 2008)

freut mich...

wenn jemand noch anregungen hat, noch nachtests will oder einfach nur fragen, BOMBADIERT MICH^^


----------



## Zsinj (14. Februar 2008)

wirklich ein excellenter test.
eventuell hol ich mir das Ding auch noch


----------



## exa (21. Mai 2008)

Der komplette Test hat einen Rework hinter sich und ich habe Bilder in den Text eingefügt, zudem schildere ich weitere Eindrücke der der Maus in der:

Episode 8 - der Langzeiteindruck​
Da bin ich wieder, und inzwischen sind 5 Monate ins Land gezogen, und die G9 ist im täglichen Gebrauch...

Was ich jetzt noch zu berichten habe??? Nun, man mag vllt im Test alles erkunden, dennoch fällt einem nach längerer Zeit immer noch etwas auf, oder es ändert sich etwas

*Ergonomie*
Die Ergonomie ist gut, zweifelsohne, aber letztens habe ich an meinem Noteook meine alte MX510 mal wieder am laufen gehabt, und für mich mit sehr großen Händen ist die G9 einfach ein wenig zu kurz, das haben frühere Modelle besser gemacht

*Maustasten* 
Haupttasten:
gerade in UT merkt man, das der Klickweg einen Tick länger ist als bei meiner MX510, es dauert einfach länger bis man geschossen hat, in Extremsituationen ungünstig...

Scrollrad:
Zum einen ist das Scollrad das Beste was ich je hatte an einer Maus, der Freilaufmodus begeistert jeden Tag... andererseits gibt es ein wenig Spiel zu den Seitentastern, und beim Auslösen macht sich das auch mal bemerkbar durch undefiniertes Betätigen, das sollte bei einer so teuren Maus einfach nicht sein!!!

Tastenanordnung:
Die Microgeartaste gehört eindeutig AUF die Maus nicht UNTER die Maus!!!

Die Pads der Maus machen jetzt einen sehr guten Eindruck; kaum Abnutzung auf einem Stoffpad, auch die Oberflächen der Maus sehen sehr gut aus...


----------



## Smilo (13. Juni 2008)

Danke für die tolle und Ausführliche Beschreibung - klasse und aufwendig gemacht.

Kann hier nur noch schnell eigene Erfahrungen zusetzen.
Hatte auch anfangs ne MX 518 später ne G5 die gute lange Arbeit geleistet hat. So sollte es nun eine G9 geben. War aber überhaupt nicht mit der Ergonomie zufrieden - bin damit garnicht klar gekommen. Viel zu klein für meine Hände. Habe mir dann eine Cyber Snipa zugelegt (wie hier auch im pcgh Test )
und muss sagen das ist echt ne klasse Gamer Maus zu nem super Preis.

LG


----------



## lordofthe1337 (25. Juni 2008)

ich find das video geil^^


----------



## exa (25. Juni 2008)

welches denn??? es gibt 3...


----------



## DasakJoe (6. Juli 2008)

ich sehe das allerdings ganz anders mit der g9...die g5 ist eine gute maus, die habe ich auch...aber die g9 ist in der verarbeitung sowas von mieß und für sowas hab ich 90 euro bezahlt )) nach einigen tagen der benutzung hat sich an der einen schale angefangen die oberfläche zu lösen  also hab ich einfach die andere genommen..und hier löst sich unten an den seiten auch die öberfläche ) unverschämt kann ich nur sagen...totaler flopp von seiten logitechs...und ich habe einige artikel von denen...nundenn...ich denke jetzt schreib ich mal an logitech ;p was bitte ist das für ne gamer maus ))


----------



## Klafert (6. Juli 2008)

kp ich habs problem nichtz meine is noch top


----------



## exa (6. Juli 2008)

auch bei mir zeigt sich keine abnutzung bisher...


----------



## DasakJoe (15. Juli 2008)

vll liegt es ja an meinen fingern  naja..ich kann natürlich nur für meine maus sprechen...bin echt total enttäuscht aber wenn sie bei euch noch topfit ist...kann ich natürlich nichts sagen


----------



## exa (15. Juli 2008)

wenn du magst mach ich mal aktuelle fotos... und meine is wirklich jeden tag mind 8 h in betrieb...


----------

